# View Subscriptions?



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

This is driving me crazy...

I subscribed to a couple threads, and now I can't find where to view them. I didn't set any notifications because I thought it would be easy to find and view them, but alas, it is not, for me. Help? Thanks.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you on your phone or a computer? If you look in the top right of the browswer you should see two icons to the left of your screen name. The first one is PM's the closest to your screen name is notifications. If you chose to see notifications instantly, there should be a red number next to it, click on that icon to go to the notifications screen of your profile. Hope that helps


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

FYI - I saw this thread due to a notification


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, but as I mentioned in the OP, I unchecked notifications. Is there someway to view them other than with notifications? I know on xda, I can go to my User CP and view them there. I was thinking it might be similar here, which is why I unchecked notifications, and now I'm stuck here... Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

On the threads themselves just click the subscribe icon on the top right and then you can set your notification preferences


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

It's fine now. Since RootzWiki moved to Tapatalk for the new forum app, I am quickly able to see my subscribed threads on my phone. It's not as nice as being able to see them easily on my computer as well, but since I can't figure that out, this works fine. Thanks for your help.


----------

